

Show HN: Coffitivity for iOS and OS X - hangoverhammers
http://coffitivity.com/#intro

======
Void_
I really don't think this is about the sound effects.

To me, personally, it's about the ritual. You get up, pack up your things, go
to school cafeteria, buy a coffee -- same routine, every day.

Same thing when I work from home, and it works just as well. Get up, walk to
the store to get some fresh food, make a coffee, get to work.

Notice how coffee is nothing but part of the ritual -- I couldn't care less
about the caffeine, it's just that drinking coffee is in my mind associated
with doing work. :-)

Funny thing is this. Doing this ritual at a specific time helps a lot. Working
from home can be hard with all the internet distractions, but creating a habit
of getting to work at 9:00AM works miracles.

It even reminds me of the idea in Le Petit Prince, where the fox tells the
prince to always show up at 4, so he would start being excited at 3.

~~~
acallwood
We actually get feedback from all over the place saying similar things. I
think the reality is sometimes we're in a position where going to a shop is
out of the question and something like this is the next best thing. The
science says one thing, but I feel like people have connected with the site
for plenty of other reasons as well. Part of it is the ritual, part of it is
the fact that you feel like you're out of the office, part of it is how well
the audio drowns out the guys having a loud convo next to you. Those are the
elements that really make Coffitivity interesting. IMO at least.

------
tomphoolery
I love how there's a "growth hacker", as if this is an actual viable business
plan!

This is kinda like saying "People who go to concerts seem to like the music a
lot, so let's start a service where a bunch of drunk people show up at your
house when you're listening to music and stand really close to you whilst
talking or screaming at the band"

~~~
acallwood
The idea is more that there are elements of a coffee shop that actually help
increase creativity, so we built a site that recreates that ambiance for
people who can't or don't want to physically go to a coffee shop.

------
felipesabino
I don't know why this annoys me, but they still have their JS duplicated on
the home page... including their google analytics calls

[https://twitter.com/felipesabino/status/354407029001027584](https://twitter.com/felipesabino/status/354407029001027584)

------
lucaspiller
"Coffee shop sounds boost creativity"

Is there any science behind this? The reason I find coffee shops less
distracting is because there is usually nobody there I know to distract me. At
home my housemates distract me, at work my colleagues distract me, in the
coffee shop there is no one...

~~~
hangoverhammers
Yes, the science was pulled from a peer reviewed journal:

[http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.1086/665048](http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.1086/665048)

From the University of Chicago.

------
rvanniekerk
Couldn't it simply be that drinking coffee in coffee shops increases
productivity, not the sounds?

In all honesty, find a quiet place or get some noise canceling headphones,
coffee shops are incredibly distracting.

~~~
acallwood
The science suggests the sounds increase creativity, specifically. That
distracting noise of a coffee shop actually helps abstract thinking.

------
evilstreak
In Safari this page swallows all key presses. Even ⌘+W. Very annoying.

~~~
tomasien
That's actually on my plate for today, I only tested hotkeys on Chrome.

------
zyxley
This is interesting, but it would be more interesting if the audio had a
binaural mode to give a 3D effect for headphones.

------
hangoverhammers
ADMIN: Can you change OSx to OS X? Thanks!

------
jerogarcia
i personally find the sound a bit annoying .. I guess the "studies" don't
apply to me

------
austintaylor
OS X

------
LGrizz
ewwww those margins on the copy...

